# Cat LOVES to knead our hair!



## sncorral (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone elses cat does this.My 1 yr old cat "Kitty"aka Neo loves to knead our hair.He has been doing this since we brought him home at 6 weeks old.Its not a problem,its actually relaxing,kinda like a massage,but I was wondering why he still does it?He purrs so loud and closes his eyes,really enjoying himself!He especially loves my 4 yr old daughters hair,whose hair is the longest.Can anyone tell me why he still does this.Also, he scratches the inside of the litterbox everytime he goes in there.It has a lid,so he scratches the top and side of the litterbox-theres no litter there!?Just wondering because hes been doing this since he was 6 weeks too!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Well you know what they say: old habbits die hard. My cat also has this cute habbit that she started doing when she was about a month old. I think that she just got used to it because she's doing it all her life. 
If the kneading is not bothering you i don't think there's a problem, who knows maybe someday he'll stop doing it.


----------



## thegirl6534 (Mar 3, 2005)

*reply to kneading*

My cat Pheonix is 11 months old now, and he loves to knead my hair. If I sit down he'll jump right up and put himself to sleep doing it. The only problem is he drools into my hair while he's doing it!! It's endearing, but frustrating! Anyways, I figure it's because I took him when he was so young, and he was so scared when I first got him, and it was a warm safe place for him to hid. Hey, think of it this way, at least he's cuddly!


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Almost every night I go to bed Denzel needs my hair, then falls asleep on my head!


----------

